

Windows 7: Bogus ERROR_FILE_CORRUPT error - jameseh
http://subversion.wandisco.com/component/content/article/1/37.html

======
BudVVeezer
It seems to me that the complaint is "what used to fail with this error code
now fails with a more annoying and scary error code." It's still a regression,
but hardly one that's a huge cause for concern.

~~~
revolvingcur
No. The complaint is that the error code is inaccurate and indistinguishable
from correctly reported corruption. Moreover, it has an unnecessary disk check
as a side-effect. This is more than a slight annoyance.

~~~
rbanffy
I would find it less suspicious if it didn't affect developers using tools
that compete with The One Microsoft Way of Managing Source Code.

But my perception of Microsoft is admittedly biased.

